# Business Objects Jobs in Germany



## umesh_aust (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to get job seeekers visa for Germany.

In order to get some idea i just wanted to know how is the job market for Business Objects developer in germany. I have experience in Crystal Reports and Dashboards as well.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------

